# A few nice ones tonight



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Started fishing at 3pm, finished at dusk. 1 hour before dusk I had 1 fish, finished with 8. Best 5 fish sack was 21.75 lbs. Caught (2) 5 pounders, a 4.75, a 4.00 and a 3.0. All fish but the 4.75 were caught in super shallow 1ft-1.5ft on a topwater frog. That last hour of the day was a frantic bit of fishing! The little one with the huge gut (3.0) had that huge exploding gut and a crappie in its throat when it hit my toad. Bass seem to be super active just that one hour before dark. Various pics below, all fish weighed.

Bassthumb


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you fishing private or public water? Either way, real nice fish. By the way, if it's public, you can just say public. Not looking to raid anyone's honey hole.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Got a little sea sick looking at the sideways photos but that spot looks like a topwater frog paradise! Very nice.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a hell of a day man! 

If you caught only half of that amount of weight in most tournaments around Ohio you would walk away with a check everytime.

I'll bet you won't forget that day for a long time.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes this is public, highly pressured water. Luckily the yak lets me get into spots the bass boats ignore. Heading out again now, hopefully will have more pics to post. The pics do kind of make you seasick, but its the only way to get the whole fish in frame. If you tilt your head just right it feels like you are sitting in the yak.

Bassthumb


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Holy moly! Nice day!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bassthumb said:


> Yes this is public, highly pressured water.


Even more impressive. Nice job man.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

It was an instance of right place right time, feeding bass. I only had one fish until the last hour of the day! 3 of the 8 came over 4 successive casts. Water is so shallow you can watch the fish wake chase your bait and you can see right when they are going to nail it. Tough day overall, just a great 45 minutes. 

Tough fishing today too, only 6 bass best 3lbs. Was very windy so it screwed up my topwater bite. Been having some luck trolling red eye shad's too. The 3/4 oz sexy shad has been drilled multiple times ahead of any rattle trap i have on the other rod holder.

Hope this wind dies for the weekend.

Bassthumb


----------

